# حساب مقاسات السيور z.a.b



## aboelleal (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله 

اخوانى الكرام اعمل فى شركه تبريد وتكييف وهناك مشكله تواجه الفنيين فى طريقه حساب مقاسات السيور المراد تركيبها على الجلب والطارات التى تركب على الفانه والموتور لبدء الحركه ...

السيور المستخدمه فى الشركه هى ثلاثه انواع 

الاولى ويطلق يكتب عليها spz وتكون تخانه السير رفيعه ...

والثانيه spa وتكون تخانه السير متوسطه ...

والثالث spp وتكون التخانه اكبر من ال spa 

الطريقه المستخدمه فى حساب السيور هناك بدائيه جدا حيث يتم تركيب المروحه بالكامل ويبدا الفنى باخذ مقاس السير كالاتى...

يلف المتر على الطارتان كانه السير ويقرا تلاقى المتر بالبوصه وبعد ذلك لو كانالطارات spz يذيدعلى المقاس اللذى ياخذه 2 او 3 بوصه على سبيل المثال لو قرا على المتر 50 يبقى السير 52

ونفس الطريقه على الطارات spa ولكن فى هذه الحاله ينقص 1بوصه ...

والمشكله الكبرى فى الطارات spp حيث هناك من يعمل بنفس طريقه اخذ السيور spa

علما بان كل عميل يريد كميه هواء من مروحه لاخرى فتتبدل الطارات على حسب كميه الهواء المطلوبه 

لكن المشكله الاكبر والاهم انهم لايستطيعون اخذ مقاسات السيور الا بعد تركيب المروحه بالكامل مما يعطل سير العمل لان السيور يتم شرائها من مكان بعيد...

اسف على الاطاله وارجو من سيادتكم الافاده ببرنامج او بطريقه علميه لحساب مقاسات السيور وهناك صوره للوضع

http://www.up.6y6y.com/uploads/a4ad4101df.jpg

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## aboelleal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

للرفع


----------



## adooool (7 ديسمبر 2008)

عزيز الشركة المصنعة للجهاز هي التي تحدد مقاس السير وذالك في كتيب المعده


----------



## rrrsss (12 مايو 2009)

الطريقه العلميه لحساب طول السير هى
المسافه بين مركزين الطنبورتين2x +نق الطنبوره الاولى + الثانيه على 2.55 (البوصه)= طول السير


----------



## أحمد السماوي (12 مايو 2009)

هذه المعادلات الخاص​ه بحساب طول السير حسب كتاب شكلي ...


----------



## alaa_84 (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم على المجهود المميز


----------



## أحمد السماوي (13 مايو 2009)

الملف المرفق ملف أكسل ..أدخل الأطوال المطلوبه وتحصل على طول السير ....بالتوفيق


----------



## aboelleal (15 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير 

وشاكر ردودكم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يااخي


----------



## hego2030 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا على كل جديد


----------



## نور محمد علي (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## r3142 (12 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا على الإفادة


----------



## عابد80 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

طريقه غلط ومش صح


----------



## ahmed cod (14 سبتمبر 2010)

المفروضض زاويه ميل السير بتفرق معايا في الحسابات ودي بتعتمد علي نسب تخفيض السرعات...اغلبيه الشركات بيبقي عنده برنامج او ملف اكسل نحط المسافيه center distance بالاضافه الي اقطار الطنابير يجيب طول السير وان شاء الله احاول اجيب المعادله الاصليه


----------



## amrahmed4444 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## جمال سلطان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ملف اكسل جميل وبسيط وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## dartanian88 (28 فبراير 2012)

لو سير مقاس طول محيطه 30.25 بوصة على شكل (v) يبقى المقاس المتداول في السوق كام؟


----------



## eng_alex (2 ديسمبر 2012)

rrrsss قال:


> الطريقه العلميه لحساب طول السير هى
> المسافه بين مركزين الطنبورتين2x +نق الطنبوره الاولى + الثانيه على 2.55 (البوصه)= طول السير



الطنبورة الاولى هل هو القطر الكبير ام الصغير؟؟؟؟ظ
مامعنى ( الثانية على 2.55 البوصة) ؟؟؟ هل نصف القطر الاخر بالبوصة ؟ام القطرر كله؟ وهل جميع المقاسات بالبوصة ام القطر الثانى فقط؟؟؟؟
نرجوا التوضيح للضرورة ..... شكرا


----------



## adiga eng (2 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## nofal (2 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------

